# KKS (Kraftwerks-Kennzeichnungs-System)



## Onkel Dagobert (22 März 2007)

Ich suche Informationen bzw. Dokumentationen zu diesem grandiosem System.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## RMol (22 März 2007)

Hallo,

vielleicht helfen die links hier weiter:
http://ww3.cad.de/foren/ubb/Forum38/HTML/000228.shtml#000004


----------



## bgischel (22 März 2007)

Noch ein Link zum gucken...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 März 2007)

Das ging ja schnell, danke euch. Mir geht es zunächst tatsächlich um Eplan. Die links sehe ich mir morgen sehr genau an! Beim Googeln ist rein garnichts zu finden.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## RMol (22 März 2007)

Ja der Bernd wieder...

@Bernd: wirklich eine gute Ausarbeitung, hab nicht so rasch daran gedacht


----------

